#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит по Калачакре и Шентонг

## рабдан

Кхенпо Кюнга Шераб Салджай Ринпоче
Посвящение Калачакры  линии Джонанг   Учения по Шентонг
15-16 декабря: Учения по Шентонг, центр Мандала Дхарма, Милан, Италия
27-31 декабря, 2007: Посвящение Калачакры  линии Джонанг, центр Мандала Дхарма, Граглия, Италия 
1-6 января, 2008: ретрит по практике Калачакры, центр Мандала Дхарма,           Граглия, Италия
12-13 января: Учения по Шентонг, центр Мандала Дхарма, Милан
16-20 января: Фестиваль Тибетской Культуры, Венеция 

Подробности о посвящении Калачакры на сайте http://www.kalachakraitalia.net/english/programma.htm


НИКТО ЕХАТЬ НЕ СОБИРАЕТСЯ?

----------

